# الصلاة الصباحيه لكل يوم



## فراشة مسيحية (10 مايو 2009)

*

*

*يايسوع من خلال قلب مريم الطاهر 

أرفع لك صلواتي وأعمالي 

ومسراتي ومعاناتي في هذا اليوم 

في كل أنحاء العالم 

أقدمها لجميع مقاصد قلبك الأقدس 

ولخلاص النفوس 

ولغفران الخطايا 

وأتحاد جميع المسيحين 

اني أقدمها لمقاصد أساقفتنا 

ولجميع المشتركين في رسالة الصلاة 

وبشكل خاص لأولئك الذين يطلب الينا ألأب الأقدس أن نذكرهم 

بأسم الأب وألأبن والروح القدس 

أميـــــــــــن *









​


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 مايو 2009)

*أمين 
حلوة قوي يافوشي
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا بيشو

ويبارك حياتك

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## happy angel (10 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة اوووى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 مايو 2009)

*ميرسي يا ست الكل*

*نووووورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 مايو 2009)

اميــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله يا فراشه 

ميررررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2009)

آمين...آمين ..آمين..ميرسي على الصلاة


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)

اميــن

صلاه رائعة  يا فراشه 

شكراااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــن
> 
> 
> صلاه جميله يا فراشه
> ...







joyful song قال:


> آمين...آمين ..آمين..ميرسي على الصلاة


 


كليمو قال:


> اميــن
> 
> صلاه رائعة يا فراشه
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي على مروركم الرائع نورتوني​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (16 مايو 2009)

امين

مرسي عالصلاة الطيبة​


----------

